# hooking up laptop to tv?



## millertime (Sep 2, 2007)

HP laptop connected to sony hd tv using rgb cable says no signal. Any ideas? I think its the rgb cable it has 15 prongs on it 3 rows of five staggered.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Check to make sure the port is active on your laptop, some brands are switchable.


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

i believe on HP computers its the Fn + F4 button to turn between monitors


----------

